# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Исследование: где живут самые пышногрудые женщины и самые плохие любовники в мире

## Irina

*Учёные разной специализации выяснили особенности половых отношений в отдельных странах мира*

Казалось бы, современная наука уже забралась во все самые отдалённые уголки человеческого познания, и нам, простым смертным, только и остаётся, что вникать мудрости учёных мужей. Ан нет. Снова и снова они находят, чем нас удивить. Вот, например, подборка интересных и забавных «научных» изысканий, касавшихся так или иначе темы секса.
Учёные разной специализации и, видимо, с очень разными целями выясняли особенности половых отношений в отдельных странах мира. А мы разбавили результаты их исследований просто занятными фактами.

*В Новой Зеландии* женщины успевают сменить больше всего сексуальных партнёров. Среднее число любовников на протяжении всей жизни для новозеландки составляет 20,4.

*В Австралии* аналогичный рекорд показали мужчины. Они успевают вступить в половую связь примерно с 29,3 женщин.

*Германия* признана родиной худших в мире любовников. Международный опрос, проведённый в Интернете, показал, что большинство женщин считают немцев «слишком пахучими».

А вот в *Испании*, оказываются, обитают лучшие любовники на Земле. На таком мнении сошлись представительницы прекрасного пола аж из 20 стран.

*Грецию* — по результатам исследования крупного производителя противозачаточных средств — почему-то считают самой «озабоченной» страной в мире.

*Снова Австралия* возглавила ещё один приятный рейтинг — стран, жительницы которых обладают самыми выдающимися бюстами. Согласно информации The Sun, около 40% австралиек покупают бюстгальтеры 4-го размера или больше.
*
Индия* стала одним из немногих государств, где секс по телефону официально запрещён. Дело в том, что когда услуга только появилась на рынке страны, она в момент стала мегапопулярна. В итоге тысячи индийцев залезали в долги и в считанные минуты (в буквальном смысле) оказывались на грани разорения.

*Долина Сан-Фернандо в США* считается столицей мирового порнобизнеса. Около 90% американских фильмов для взрослых производятся именно здесь.
*
Калифорнийский город Сан-Франциско (США)* ежегодно принимает у себя крупнейшую в мире выставку-ярмарку «товаров для взрослых».

Зато *Тель-Авив, столица Израиля,* может похвастаться наибольшим числом публичных домов. Всего их в городе 250, но это только работающих «в открытую».

*На французском курорте Кап Даг* расположен целый городок для нудистов с множеством отелей и баров. Рядом тянется самый большой в мире пляж аналогичной направленности, протяжённость которого составляет 2 километра.

----------


## Irina

> Зато Тель-Авив, столица Израиля, может похвастаться наибольшим числом публичных домов. Всего их в городе 250, но это только работающих «в открытую


Вот уж никогда бы не подумала, что в такой стране как Израиль может быть столько "развратных заведений" и она лидер по этому показателю.

----------


## Sanych

Удивлён не меньше.

----------

